# Wifi access in college, couldn connect to internet



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi guys

Recently our college opened up wifi...not announced yet though..,
We are in the zone and can connect to the wifi , but  i couldn connect to internet...

What is the problem? Are they blocking us? It is a unsecured connection or wifi connection...

Is there a trick to bypass these block? 


 And also please give advice on how to be secure on wifi? Coz i heard that wifi are very unsecure and lead to many identity theft, etc...


----------



## magneticme200 (Nov 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Recently our college opened up wifi...not announced yet though..,
> We are in the zone and can connect to the wifi , but  i couldn connect to internet...
> ...



wat error does it give wen u try to connect??
i mean does it ask for a password or something else.??


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

bah, the answer is in your question
Your college guys are simply testing the network now and the WLAN (wireless local area network) probably isn't connected to an Internet gateway as yet

And just read up a bit on 802.11 on wikipedia....asking if it is a unsecure connection or a wireless connection is like asking .. is it a car or is it red


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2008)

I get error like connection error...that sort.. 

When i connect in my vista lap, it shows connection but the globe symbol doesnt show... The one when its able to connect to internet..,
Yes they have installed it just a week before and haven made any announcement regarding it... So possibly they are setting it up...

Ok how to know they are connected to online?

And also guys please tell me how to be safe no wifi?


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

once connected, open the command window and hit ipconfig/all
note your gateway address, an also check if any DNS servers show up

next, ping your gateway address to ensure that you have a stable connection
next try pinging your DNS server address
Next try pinging a web url (e.g. ping rediff.com) and running a traceroute (tracert rediff.com)
first thing to see is if the rediff.com address translates into a IP address
Next thing to see is where does the traceroute stop  (post the log back  here)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2008)

yup ur coll also has it...........but can;t get the password


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried to get ipconfig details but there was no gateway address or dns address

What to do?

This wifi connection is unsecured, it didnt ask me any password to connect to it..


----------



## superczar (Nov 7, 2008)

so there is no defined gateway as yet, whic means it's still Work In progress 
(Oh, btw are you sre sure you are connecting to a Infrastructure network and not an ad-hoc network)
in other words, The icon that you see in the list of wireless networks, does it show a single antenn icon, or does it show two computers


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2008)

ya i too think its a work in progress,...

i see antenna icon ... i think soooo ... i will check it two days later and tell ya ... coz tom is holiday and since the system for wifi is within lib , wifi is open only when the lib is open .. atleast for now ...


guys one more question ...

if they have planned to give a 2 mbps connection thru wifi , but say 30 users access... is there a way or command line to assign a particular bandwidth for a particular system from our side ???

or is there a way to boot other users


----------

